# The Night Stalker- LASS version



## dcoscina (May 15, 2010)

By popular demand [laughs] here's the LA Scoring Strings version. Please don't ask me to do a Cinematic Strings version though.... :mrgreen: 

http://www.box.net/shared/xij5n5dk2i

You know, I still love LASS's short articulations. They rock. I also doubled the main violin I part down the octave for vln II. It helps make it sound more robust. And I worked a little on the mod and CC11 curves too in an effort to bring out the line more. 

So this isn't really a fair comparison since I finessed this more.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2010)

David, if you don't mind, I have done a quick CS version... will post it after I've got youre ok


----------



## JBacal (May 15, 2010)

This sounds very good to me.

Best,
Jay


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 15, 2010)

LASS wins. Point blank. 

BUT, I do realize you seemed to be riding the dynamics more on this one because there's very subtle swells all throughout whereas in the HS version the only thing I didn't like about how is how static those high sustains just sit there with not a single modulation of their tone via any sort of swell or dynamic control.

Plus it's very interesting to see how the HS clearly has a fuller bigger orchestra sound, even in the initial low string staccatos.

Definitely gives it that action movie feel. But the tone of HS string is still very good even in its more static role in the HS demo...you can tell the actual TONE/timbre is very rich and detailed and much fuller, indicative of a bigger orchestra. LASS version just has more nuance. 

Also the staccs in LASS version sound up front to your face, I'm assuming you used some sort of far mics on the HS version.

If I was a producer/developer what have you, I'd make you give me the LASS version for realism for sure. BUT I do realize you can massage the HS version to be its equal so I really think so far these libs are equal though there's just something about the more human LASS sound I prefer ever so slightly...


----------



## germancomponist (May 15, 2010)

This sounds good to my ears, David, but I think your comparison is not fair, because you did 2 different versions.

I am also not shure if you know how to let shine the new HS strings best? 

I would suggest to do a same version with HS. Also it would be cool to listen to Roberto`s CS version.


----------



## midphase (May 15, 2010)

I believe David owns all 3 libraries....come on man...it can't be terribly difficult for you to do a comparison shootout!


----------



## dcoscina (May 15, 2010)

Wow! You can transcribe stuff pretty damn well Rob! I'm flattered. 

Don't care for the celli sound though- not tight enough and not enough downbow on the strong beat. Not your fault. It's CS. Violins sound good though. The thing is, HS can sound great- in this case I just didn't take enough time to shape the line. I got lazy. LASS is actually pretty fantastic too. Funny how I appreciate it more now that I have HS (which is NOT a slant on EW- I love both products).


----------



## dcoscina (May 15, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sat May 15 said:


> This sounds good to my ears, David, but I think your comparison is not fair, because you did 2 different versions.
> 
> I am also not shure if you know how to let shine the new HS strings best?
> 
> I would suggest to do a same version with HS. Also it would be cool to listen to Roberto`s CS version.



I absolutely agree. I will take some time and really finesse HS. THe point of this wasn't to crap on EW's newest product. This was a request made to me and I had some more time and fresh ears this morning to be able to affect the line better. And I doubled Vln2 down the octave which makes the melody thicker and sound better. And I futzed with the CC1 and CC11 settings. 

As much as people want to diss EW, sorry but I own Hollywood Strings and the tone of the strings is freakin gorgeous. If my pieces don't convey that, it's my fault for not doing the samples justice.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2010)

dcoscina @ 15th May 2010 said:


> Wow! You can transcribe stuff pretty damn well Rob! I'm flattered.
> 
> ...



thank you Dave, but with due respect, it's not like transcribing The Rite of Spring here :D , this is easy stuff (to transcribe, I mean)


----------



## germancomponist (May 15, 2010)

Very cool, Rob!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (May 15, 2010)

I like the CS tone probably better than all, but the legato is iffy.

I think we need to tweak the legato settings in CS. I'm still not hearing them like we should. (I own CS)


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 17, 2010)

Definitely like the LASS version best although it's not really a fair comparison if it got more tweaking. It will be interesting to hear if HS can top it with some more finesse.


----------

